# Pond Waterfall - How to build a rock pond waterfalls



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello,

From flagstone and fieldstone.

Idea for backyard pond or pondless waterfall projects:

Building pictures: *Pond Waterfall*

Picture:


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Interesting that in 54 posts, all 54 are basically just links to your website. You have some interesting projects but I have a problem getting taken off site overtime I want to see something, but perhaps that's just me


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The waterfall is pretty - - but is NOT related to "preparedness or homesteading" in any way shape, or form. 

I'm really about practicality - - - - All I really see from this is a MUCH larger electric bill for that water pump every month.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

I'll disagree a little bit, Linc.

As I've stated before, the OP has a talent for this type of landscaping. 
While I don't think I'd ever build such an elaborate setup, his garden stream recycles the water, provides natural filtration, and a growing area for aquatic plants. I seem to recall the upper pond has fish too. 

While it may not be super-efficient, adding aesthetic touches offer a certain peace of mind which may come in handy in turbulent times.


----------

